# Bad Colonscopy Experience



## 15912

Just returned from my scope and wanted to share with you all that it was completely different from my first test 2 years ago. At that time, I was out with versed and fentanyl and everything went smoothly. This time they used the same drugs but I must been running a low blood pressure because I woke up during the procedure in a lot of pain. Instead of giving me more medication, they instructed me to breath through it. Very painful experience.Now I'm supposed to have an endoscopy next week and I'm worried that I'll have to endure something similar. Anybody have any suggestions? I do plan to make sure the staff knows what I went through with the lower scope. But sure would welcome anbody's thoughts on this.


----------



## NancyCat

See if your dr can order you a light general anethesia. I cant do versid as it makes me extremely anxious and out of control. The first scope I had I felt and remembered the entire thing.It kept me from going back for over 10 yrs.When I had the next one it was w/anethesia administered by an anethesiologist. It was a much better experience for both me and the dr. Make sure you "remind" the dr who did the scope what happened to you. Its usually necessary to book anethesia/ anethesia standby in advance so the right equipment and staff will be on hand when you need it.


----------



## 20702

I agree with Nancy - I just had an upper endoscopy with anethesia administered by an anethesiologist... I was out cold, don't remember anything - all went fine and my hubby has lots of loopy stories to tell about me ;-)Best wishes....


----------



## 15912

Thanks to you both. That sounds like a reasonable request. With all the advances made in the medical world, you would think that procedures like these could be done with no pain to the patient. Considering that most of us are struggling with some pretty lousy symptoms, the last thing we want to deal with is going through painful diagnostic testing.Thanks again.


----------



## 21918

Are you sure that you were given the same amount of meds before each procedure? I always ask for a copy of the OP report. I found that my 4th colonoscopy used less pain meds than the ones before. For the 5th colonoscopy, I let the doctor (a different doctor this time) know that the last procedure was uncomfortable. He said he would take care of it and I wouldn't feel it. Boy was he right. I fell right to sleep and could hardly sit up when it was time to leave. They wheeled me out.


----------



## 15912

slm, I never knew how much Versed and Fentanyl I was given the first time. But I was told for this 2nd scope that they would be giving me 3mg of Versed and 50mg of Fentanyl. At least I know that these dosages didn't hold me and I will be informing the staff of that when I get set up for the EGD.Sounds like your last procedure went much better. I'm hoping I get the same results!


----------



## 21918

talldrinkowater--Of course meds are based on one's weight, and I may be larger than you, but the meds on my last scope were: Versed 6mg, Fentanyl 100mcg, and Phenergan 25mg(an anti nausea med.)Boy did this knock me out. I really wanted to watch the screen like I'd done on my other scopes, but once the IV was inserted, I didn't see or hear anything until they woke me up. The one I remember as being uncomfortable used Versed 4mg, and Demerol 100mg. By the way, I really recommend that everyone ask for copies of all reports, from blood work to any procedures you have done. Always take a copy to any new doctor, but keep a copy for yourself. I never depend on one doctor to send all my records to another doctor. If I take copies, I can be sure that the records arrived.


----------



## 15912

slm, that's a pretty hefty dose but it sure worked for you. I would rather be out completely than risk waking up and suffer. By the way, I'm not a small gal--I'm 5'11'' and weigh around 150 so that gives you an idea of what they were working with. Maybe that dose of sedation was a little light for me.You make a good point of requesting records. It makes sense to have all your documents in your possession, particularly if you decide to seek out new docs.


----------



## NancyCat

They maxed out the versid at 9 mg and I felt and remembered the entire thing. The worst thing was feeling very much in pain and no control over my reactions to it. When the proceedure was over I was extremely embarassed. With me I get what is called a paradoxyl reaction which means the opposite from what is expected. Its not a good thing to have happen and not something anyone would ever want to repeat. In my case it means no versid at all so I have no choice but to go with a general, which I found very pleasant actually.


----------



## 16265

Colonoscopy-awake throughout procedure!This is my experience and I wonder how many of us are there that do not respond well with versed or other sedatives and won't know it until it's too late? Last Wed. I went through a horrible procedure where friends and family all said the prep part was very bad; the colonoscopy was a piece of cake. Yeah, right it couldn't have been farther from the truth for me. I felt like they all lied to me including the *&*&^( doctor. Immediately into the procedure I said, whoa I feel everything stop. They said they gave me more of the sedative. I once again said, "STOP", I still feel everything just at that moment I felt a cold steely pain and hear a muffled snip! I writhed with pain asking, "Did you just cut me?" Then I felt a searing hot poker burning sensation and screamed, "Stop!" Once again the doctor kept going. He said, "Hold still or YOU'LL damage your colon." I thought he would have stopped a long time before this. I was clearly withdrawing consent!Afterwards in the recovery room. I had words with my doctor that stop means stop, no means no. What part of that did you not understand? He said he was 50% done with the procedure. So, you were aware that the sedative didn't work on me. Oh yeah, it doesn't work on 2-3% of our patients. We probably should have used general anesthesia on you. There it was and you chose not to. I wasn't even told of this PRIOR to my colonoscopy or I would have had the general anesthesia. That's called disclosure. He failed to tell me of that option. Someone had to drive me anyway.My results of the polyp was begnin. Meanwhile, I've filed a formal grievance with the state medical board for him not stopping the procedure when he knew I wasn't sedated and he proceeded with the colonoscopy against my wishes. A good doctor will stop and reschedule you with general anesthesia.Please do yourself a favor, do homework and find out how many of these they have preformed and what they would do if you were not asleep for this. It's your right to know.I haven't slept a night through since this traumatic experience.Ask for general anesthesia if you can.Also what might work is to have a word unrelated to the procedure like "umbrella" to signal that the patient is actually awake and feels the pain. Doctors can recognize this and stop the procedure, not just thinking patients are dazed and not coherent.


----------



## 16265

> quote:Originally posted by MissKitty534:Colonoscopy-awake throughout procedure!This is my experience and I wonder how many of us are there that do not respond well with versed or other sedatives and won't know it until it's too late? Last Wed. I went through a horrible procedure where friends and family all said the prep part was very bad; the colonoscopy was a piece of cake. Yeah, right it couldn't have been farther from the truth for me. I felt like they all lied to me including the *&*&^( doctor. Immediately into the procedure I said, whoa I feel everything stop. They said they gave me more of the sedative. I once again said, "STOP", I still feel everything just at that moment I felt a cold steely pain and hear a muffled snip! I writhed with pain asking, "Did you just cut me?" Then I felt a searing hot poker burning sensation and screamed, "Stop!" Once again the doctor kept going. He said, "Hold still or YOU'LL damage your colon." I thought he would have stopped a long time before this. I was clearly withdrawing consent!Afterwards in the recovery room. I had words with my doctor that stop means stop, no means no. What part of that did you not understand? He said he was 50% done with the procedure. So, you were aware that the sedative didn't work on me. Oh yeah, it doesn't work on 2-3% of our patients. We probably should have used general anesthesia on you. There it was and you chose not to. I wasn't even told of this PRIOR to my colonoscopy or I would have had the general anesthesia. That's called disclosure. He failed to tell me of that option. Someone had to drive me anyway.My results of the polyp was begnin. Meanwhile, I've filed a formal grievance with the state medical board for him not stopping the procedure when he knew I wasn't sedated and he proceeded with the colonoscopy against my wishes. A good doctor will stop and reschedule you with general anesthesia.Please do yourself a favor, do homework and find out how many of these they have preformed and what they would do if you were not asleep for this. It's your right to know.I haven't slept a night through since this traumatic experience.Ask for general anesthesia if you can.Also what might work is to have a word unrelated to the procedure like "umbrella" to signal that the patient is actually awake and feels the pain. Doctors can recognize this and stop the procedure, not just thinking patients are dazed and not coherent.


----------



## Tiss

Misskitty, sounds EXACTLY like my last TWO colonoscopies--total hell and begging the dr. to STOP, which he did NOT. I was traumatized for months after each one. I was very sedated (or so they told me) but it sure didn't feel like it! I'll never have one again. I've been told by more than one dr. that 'we don't put people under a general for a colonoscopy". So, that is it for me. I can endure the prep--piece of cake---but not the procedure.


----------



## 14416

I am right there with you... When I had the sigmoidoscopy and upper endoscopy when I was 16, everything went fine. I wasn't used to "meds" at that time and I was out just fine with versed and demerol.When I went for the colonoscopy 4 years later, I woke up screaming in agonizing pain(used same med combination).After the procedure I was completely awake, not like the time before when I was 16. Then my parents said I looked drugged, and I really had to be wheeled out.(but they always do that anyways at the hospital).After the colonoscopy I was so wide awake my mom even noticed. I told her about how I woke up screaming in pain, and I could tell she felt bad for me, because it didn't look like I had received enough medicine. I hate getting wheeled out in a wheelchair anyways (talk about humbling) so my mom and I tried to do a sneak away procedure with me walking out(haha). They caught me like 30 seconds into it, and demanded I wait until one of the red coat fellas could wheel me out to my car. When I was 16, after the procedure I slept the whole day. After my colonoscopy when I was 20, I came home and was running up and down the stairs, and played a poker tournament online and placed 2nd winning like $100. So obviously those meds did nothing.Just be careful, if you are having a procedure again for the 2nd-3rd-or-4th time and your last procedure was painful and you didn't feel you were medicated enough, let them know your concerns. I know for sure I will.


----------



## jeanne2

Me too...my first colonscopy was about 12 years ago..the doctor was a complete jerk, even when I met with him in his office (I should have had a clue)He was over 2 hours late...they had an IV in me during that time and told me they were giving me valium. I always assumed they forgot to give me more when the test was so delayed. I remember I could watch the screen, felt fully awake and that it hurt pretty badly...he was very stern with me telling me to be still and that I "should not be feeling anything".Unfortunaley I didn't have the guts to tell him what I thought (that was early on in my battle with IBS-he'd get an earful and so would the hospital administration if it happened now)I had my second one this past April..and a repeat one two weeks ago. I felt a little discomfort with both, but don't remember anything-like watching screen, etc. The last one I had, they used versid and demerol..not fentyl. (The one in April Fentyl and versad)I did not ask about dosage.Like I've written on here before-I think every GI medical student should be assigned to read for on hour on this website on the bulletin boards..imagine how much they would learn!!!I'm sorry for all of you-and us- that have had such bad experiences..both with testing, and just medical people who in general are uncompassionate, money hungry, individuals.Jeanne


----------



## NancyCat

I think one reason why most Dr's like to use versid even if you have had a prior bad expereince. IMO its because any Dr can start an IV and give versid. W/a general anethesia, even just a light one you HAVE to have an anethesiologist administer it and stay w/you during the proceedure. It takes longer and the Dr cant do as many scopes as he/she could w/versid. Any Dr can also mix versid w/demerol or fentynl.Its sad but its true IMO that its largely all about money and less and less about the patient, his needs and comfort.


----------



## 14416

I remember getting my wisdom teeth pulled... and they put me completely out. I didn't feel any pain at all during/after the procedure, because well during the procedure I was completely out, and afterwards the Vicodin controlled it.. Heck I only had 15 Vic's and only took 6-9.It's sad I can get 4 teeth pulled, feel nothing, yet having a colonoscopy was more painful than anything I've been through medically in my life. I understand now why some doctors may not use an anethesiologist now, thank you Nancy for that informative post.My GI has been so helpful in prescribing meds and not throwing me out the door.. if he wasn't I'd definitely move on and get another opinion if I knew I would have an anethesiologist during the colonsocopy.


----------



## 18797

ouch thats horrible to hear, and alot of people seem to experience it. I havent endured a colonscopy, only a Sigmoidoscopy, how much further does the colonoscopy go?I chose to have my sigmoidoscopy without sedative, it was uncomfortable and could only feel like a steely cold pain, when he got the farthest in, it must hurt a whole lot more when he is further in! I felt the biopsy, but not barely.cringing thinking about it


----------



## Tiss

I found out some news from my husband's doctor's nurse that I thought I'd share. I've already posted here about my FOUR colonoscopies from HELL even while heavily medicated. My hub's doctor's nurse called to track him down to schedule his colonoscopy (he is 54 and never has never had one). Anyway, I '3rd degreed" this nurse about how and when a general might be used during a colonoscopy after explaining my tortorous experiences. She said "well, do you have diabetes, heart murmur, etc? Well, the list went on and I said "no" to everything until we hit upon hypothyroidism for which I've been treated for 20 years. And she said that would qualify me! So, ask your doctors. You might qualify if you have some other disorder. This nurse did tell me though that just because I'd had these horrendous experiences that would NOT qualify me for a general. I told her that if I couldn't have a general then I would absolutely, NEVER have one again!


----------



## 22431

I had a colonscopy last week and woke up from it. My doctor will NOT apologize for it I feel he should am I right? I now am scared and would rather suffer or die than go through another test and fear going through this again. Scared crazy, dharper


----------



## 16265

dharper,You are not alone. I too had a horrible colonoscopy and had a polyp removed while feeling everything!When I confronted the Dr. afterwards he was smug and dismissive. He said, "Oh, you must be of the 2-3% that do not respond well to versid."I was so mad that that was not disclosed to me in the consultation phase of the appointment that I felt he deceived me.I went on line to find out what I could do to prevent more of us in the 2-3% from having to endure this barbaric practice. My Dr. is being investigated by the KY State Licensing Board. You can do this to your Dr. to make sure he doesn't ever continue on a patient when they plead with him to stop, maybe he will the next time.


----------



## Deidre

MissKitty534 said:


> quote:Originally posted by MissKitty534:
> 
> Colonoscopy-awake throughout procedure!
> 
> This is my experience and I wonder how many of us are there that do not respond well with versed or other sedatives and won't know it until it's too late?
> 
> Last Wed. I went through a horrible procedure where friends and family all said the prep part was very bad; the colonoscopy was a piece of cake. Yeah, right it couldn't have been farther from the truth for me. I felt like they all lied to me including the *&*&^( doctor. Immediately into the procedure I said, whoa I feel everything stop. They said they gave me more of the sedative. I once again said, "STOP", I still feel everything just at that moment I felt a cold steely pain and hear a muffled snip! I writhed with pain asking, "Did you just cut me?" Then I felt a searing hot poker burning sensation and screamed, "Stop!" Once again the doctor kept going. He said, "Hold still or YOU'LL damage your colon." I thought he would have stopped a long time before this. I was clearly withdrawing consent!
> 
> Afterwards in the recovery room. I had words with my doctor that stop means stop, no means no. What part of that did you not understand? He said he was 50% done with the procedure. So, you were aware that the sedative didn't work on me. Oh yeah, it doesn't work on 2-3% of our patients. We probably should have used general anesthesia on you. There it was and you chose not to. I wasn't even told of this PRIOR to my colonoscopy or I would have had the general anesthesia. That's called disclosure. He failed to tell me of that option. Someone had to drive me anyway.
> 
> My results of the polyp was begnin. Meanwhile, I've filed a formal grievance with the state medical board for him not stopping the procedure when he knew I wasn't sedated and he proceeded with the colonoscopy against my wishes. A good doctor will stop and reschedule you with general anesthesia.
> 
> Please do yourself a favor, do homework and find out how many of these they have preformed and what they would do if you were not asleep for this. It's your right to know.
> 
> I haven't slept a night through since this traumatic experience.
> 
> Ask for general anesthesia if you can.
> 
> Also what might work is to have a word unrelated to the procedure like "umbrella" to signal that the patient is actually awake and feels the pain. Doctors can recognize this and stop the procedure, not just thinking patients are dazed and not coherent.
Click to expand...

I just had my first colonoscopy & endooscopy Tuesday. They gave me bendryl, verid and i think demerol. They say alot of. I woke during the procedure screeming and crying. I screamed for them to stop, but they didn't. They removed 6 polyps. I cried the whole way back to the recovery room,and the whole time in it. I was offered nothing. Upon comming home I started in with diareha. and pain that kept me up all night. Ended up in ER yesterday. The same doc came in and said that he has preformed 1000's and I was that one in a million, and that I had a tortuous colon with much scar tissue, When I told him I remember the pain. Now even on endocete I can't sleep for more than 2.5 hours at a time with out waking up screaming and crying, and it's not because of pain. I think I was seriously traumatized!Deidre


----------



## 22986

talldrinkowater said:


> Just returned from my scope and wanted to share with you all that it was completely different from my first test 2 years ago. At that time, I was out with versed and fentanyl and everything went smoothly. This time they used the same drugs but I must been running a low blood pressure because I woke up during the procedure in a lot of pain. Instead of giving me more medication, they instructed me to breath through it. Very painful experience.
> 
> Now I'm supposed to have an endoscopy next week and I'm worried that I'll have to endure something similar. Anybody have any suggestions? I do plan to make sure the staff knows what I went through with the lower scope. But sure would welcome anbody's thoughts on this.


You've already said that you're going to make sure the staff know what you went through, and I'm sure that they'll take this into acount when they sedate you next time. What's the point in any of us giving you our thoughts? Unless we're doctors, what possible good could this do?As for the suggestions you request, well, one suggestion is that you - and others - refrain from posting colonoscopy horror stories on the forum. Waiting to go in for a colonoscopy is bad enough without all of these tales of woe - which represent only a tiny percentage of negative colonoscopy experiences. I don't see any benefit from the posting of horror stories, but I do so a lot of unnecessary angst that is caused for those who are yet to undergo the procedure.


----------



## 14472

ColinP said:


> You've already said that you're going to make sure the staff know what you went through, and I'm sure that they'll take this into acount when they sedate you next time. What's the point in any of us giving you our thoughts? Unless we're doctors, what possible good could this do?As for the suggestions you request, well, one suggestion is that you - and others - refrain from posting colonoscopy horror stories on the forum. Waiting to go in for a colonoscopy is bad enough without all of these tales of woe - which represent only a tiny percentage of negative colonoscopy experiences. I don't see any benefit from the posting of horror stories, but I do so a lot of unnecessary angst that is caused for those who are yet to undergo the procedure.


I understand what you are saying, but in my honest opinion, I would like to hear the good and the bad. I have not had my colonscopy or endoscopy YET, but at least I know what to expect by hearing the good and bad stories. I'm seeking the Truth about Colonscopies, not only successful stories.I'm sorry that the OP had an horrific experience, and maybe she(he)is posting so that some of us may empathize with her(him). I'm glad that OP shared their experience and some posters are able to understand her pain.Again, OP sorry that your colonscopy was painful, and thank you so much for sharing your experience.


----------



## Zoee

I am so sorry to hear that everyone had bad experiences, I give all of you my sympathies. I went for my first colonoscopy on July 5th, and I am thank ful that mine went fine, my doctor knew that I was extremely nervous, upon entering the recovery to be prepared he gave me a relaxatant to calm my nerves down and he said that he will be giving me something to know me out. During the procedure he put something in my IV (I apologize but I do not know what) and that is all I remember. I woke up in the recovery room and the nurse said I was out for about 45 minutes. I was so sleepy the entire day I slept most of it. I hard a very hard time getting dress I was so sleepy. Listening to everyones second experiences I am scared now to go back. My doctor was good my first time, I am hoping that my second experience will be the same.


----------



## 22986

growlgurl said:


> I understand what you are saying, but in my honest opinion, I would like to hear the good and the bad. I have not had my colonscopy or endoscopy YET, but at least I know what to expect by hearing the good and bad stories. I'm seeking the Truth about Colonscopies, not only successful stories.I'm sorry that the OP had an horrific experience, and maybe she(he)is posting so that some of us may empathize with her(him). I'm glad that OP shared their experience and some posters are able to understand her pain.Again, OP sorry that your colonscopy was painful, and thank you so much for sharing your experience.


You don't seem to be making much sense to me. How, by hearing the good and bad stories, can you possibly know what to expect? Will it be good or bad? You won't know until you experience it. What I think you mean is that if it is going to be bad, you want to know *how* it's going to be bad. Well I'm afraid you can't even tell that from the stories of others, because everyone's experience is different.As for the 'truth' about colonoscopies, well, statistically you're far more likely to have a trauma-free experience than you are a horrific one. That is a fact. And for people who approach the procedure with trepidation, that is the most important truth to hold onto before subjecting oneself to the experience.As for point regarding empathy, why on earth would someone, after the event, post a horror story simply so that others would be able to relate? If someone's experience has been negative, so be it: I see little point in repeating the experience just to elicit empathy from people who've had a similar ride, while simultaneously scaring shitless those who have yet to face the procedure.I'm sorry, but I think the recounting of these 'horror stories' is self-indulgent and thoughtless. Maybe those who wish to recount such 'horror stories' should begin a new forum: "Tales of Woe and the Search for Empathy"


----------



## madge

ColinP said:


> You don't seem to be making much sense to me. How, by hearing the good and bad stories, can you possibly know what to expect? Will it be good or bad? You won't know until you experience it. What I think you mean is that if it is going to be bad, you want to know *how* it's going to be bad. Well I'm afraid you can't even tell that from the stories of others, because everyone's experience is different.As for the 'truth' about colonoscopies, well, statistically you're far more likely to have a trauma-free experience than you are a horrific one. That is a fact. And for people who approach the procedure with trepidation, that is the most important truth to hold onto before subjecting oneself to the experience.As for point regarding empathy, why on earth would someone, after the event, post a horror story simply so that others would be able to relate? If someone's experience has been negative, so be it: I see little point in repeating the experience just to elicit empathy from people who've had a similar ride, while simultaneously scaring shitless those who have yet to face the procedure.I'm sorry, but I think the recounting of these 'horror stories' is self-indulgent and thoughtless. Maybe those who wish to recount such 'horror stories' should begin a new forum: "Tales of Woe and the Search for Empathy"


----------



## madge

I've had several colonoscopies over the years and will be having another in a few weeks. While I'm not fond of the prep, I've always just slept through the procedures and felt okay afterward. I was able to eat after an hour or two and just took it easy the rest of the day. I do always tell the doctor that I want to be asleep. They give me versed and demerol, and I'm out right away. Never feel a thing. I think that's probably how it is for most people.


----------



## Deidre

MissKitty534 said:


> Colonoscopy-awake throughout procedure!
> 
> This is my experience and I wonder how many of us are there that do not respond well with versed or other sedatives and won't know it until it's too late?
> 
> Last Wed. I went through a horrible procedure where friends and family all said the prep part was very bad; the colonoscopy was a piece of cake. Yeah, right it couldn't have been farther from the truth for me. I felt like they all lied to me including the *&*&^( doctor. Immediately into the procedure I said, whoa I feel everything stop. They said they gave me more of the sedative. I once again said, "STOP", I still feel everything just at that moment I felt a cold steely pain and hear a muffled snip! I writhed with pain asking, "Did you just cut me?" Then I felt a searing hot poker burning sensation and screamed, "Stop!" Once again the doctor kept going. He said, "Hold still or YOU'LL damage your colon." I thought he would have stopped a long time before this. I was clearly withdrawing consent!
> 
> Afterwards in the recovery room. I had words with my doctor that stop means stop, no means no. What part of that did you not understand? He said he was 50% done with the procedure. So, you were aware that the sedative didn't work on me. Oh yeah, it doesn't work on 2-3% of our patients. We probably should have used general anesthesia on you. There it was and you chose not to. I wasn't even told of this PRIOR to my colonoscopy or I would have had the general anesthesia. That's called disclosure. He failed to tell me of that option. Someone had to drive me anyway.
> 
> My results of the polyp was begnin. Meanwhile, I've filed a formal grievance with the state medical board for him not stopping the procedure when he knew I wasn't sedated and he proceeded with the colonoscopy against my wishes. A good doctor will stop and reschedule you with general anesthesia.
> 
> Please do yourself a favor, do homework and find out how many of these they have preformed and what they would do if you were not asleep for this. It's your right to know.
> 
> I haven't slept a night through since this traumatic experience.
> 
> Ask for general anesthesia if you can.
> 
> Also what might work is to have a word unrelated to the procedure like "umbrella" to signal that the patient is actually awake and feels the pain. Doctors can recognize this and stop the procedure, not just thinking patients are dazed and not coherent.


well since my horrible experience, I had on again off again pain. It took a full week to get rid of the intitial pain. But then I started having red & white blood cells in urine with some sharp pains and some bladder like pains. Yet they say I don't have a uti. It's kinda embarrasing but I have noticed that even when not in pain, if I have an orgasm, my pelvic ( bladder area ) hurts now. Has anybody else had this? I'm sorry but can't figure out how to post a new topic. So I have to ask my question here. If somebody knows why orgasim is hurting now, please let me know.Deidre


----------

